# First shot at carving



## JakeG (Mar 26, 2013)

Took down a couple of pine recently and decided to make a little rocker for my 2 year old! I've never done this so it was definitely a learning experience.

Simple as it gets..


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 26, 2013)

JakeG said:


> Took down a couple of pine recently and decided to make a little rocker for my 2 year old! I've never done this so it was definitely a learning experience.
> 
> Simple as it gets..



not bad-
try using the tip of the blade at a little of half rpm and gently move across some wood, only taking about 1/8 to 1/4 off. You will build surounding muscles and your eye-hand cordination. Make stright lines moving the tip sideways. This may sound silly, but can be quite a challenge. I love carving/sculpting. It it the most theroputic thing for me. Rather strange when you have a chainsaw in your hand, no one will bother you. LOL
happy carving


----------



## Boydt8 (Mar 26, 2013)

Get a tweaker to pull em splinters out...
I'd grind down the rough edges out, smooth em out.
Thank a nice rocking chair!


----------



## sledrat (May 2, 2013)

LOOKS COOL Vintage gamers would like it

Remember pac man ?

Paint the sides yellow sell it for a few hundred easy!


----------



## imagineero (May 3, 2013)

Has it cracked yet?


----------

